# Newcastle-under-Lyme Open 2017 (UK) - 15-16 April



## Evan Liu (Jan 28, 2017)

WCA (registration)
UKCA (payment)

Registration is now open. There is a 120 competitor limit – the first 120 competitors to register on the WCA site and pay the fee on the UKCA site will have their registration approved.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm still working on permission for Peterborough but hope to see you all there.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm going to this one. Entered for 3 new events this time as well - skewb, square 1 and clock


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 16, 2017)

Don't think I can get to this one.

Do any delegates/organisers know if there will be a UK comp in may, or will there be nothing between this and London Open?


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 17, 2017)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Don't think I can get to this one.
> 
> Do any delegates/organisers know if there will be a UK comp in may, or will there be nothing between this and London Open?



There will definitely be comps between this and London


----------



## Alex Lyons (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm going ,I'm doing 4 by 4 , 3 by 3 and 2 by 2!Looking forward To it!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 6, 2017)

Please can I be removed from Pyra and SQ1 and added to OH and Mega?

Thanks.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 8, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Please can I be removed from Pyra and SQ1 and added to OH and Mega?
> 
> Thanks.


Done.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 16, 2017)

Another good comp. Many thanks to Ben and the UKCA team for organising!


----------



## Tom01098 (Apr 17, 2017)

Awesome first comp, thanks guys


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Apr 17, 2017)

Yep good work to everyone who helped organised it, it all ran smoothly and was ahead of schedule most of the time


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 17, 2017)

Results posted


----------

